# Harelstone Firs - any good?



## Mojonaut (13 Jun 2013)

http://www.moredirt.co.uk/trail/East-Midlands/Harlestone-Firs/528/

As a mainly bridleway rider, am always looking for some different local places to go, Came across Harestone, this about a 20mile ride away. When I've driven past, the parking area next to the Garden centre seems full of dog walkers and ramblers, is it worth the trip?


----------



## spence (14 Jun 2013)

Only a small area, nothing marked up (except for the beer cans) so need to explore or take a knowledgeable local. Best as a play time break on a bridleway ride, but saying that can while away an hour or so if you redo stuff.

Edit: Just read you link; I think they can be done under the trades description act.


----------



## Mojonaut (14 Jun 2013)

spence said:


> Only a small area, nothing marked up (except for the beer cans) so need to explore or take a knowledgeable local. Best as a play time break on a bridleway ride, but saying that can while away an hour or so if you redo stuff.
> 
> Edit: Just read you link; I think they can be done under the trades description act.


 Ah ok tnx. Do you know if you can get to it via the end of the Brampton Valley Way? there seems to be a path on the maps, I could get on at Brixworth


----------



## spence (16 Jun 2013)

It's been a long time but I think there's a track out of Church Brampton that runs to what feels like the bottom of the wood - lowest point - but it's actually to the east and you have to turn right back into the Furs once over the railway. If not follow the road into and through Harlestone.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2013)

By 'well hidden', they can mean 'ploughed over' as it's a working woodland area so one day you might have a trail, the next it's gone.There's no mega challenges there, but having said that, it can be fun just bouncing round the trails there for an afternoon.
There's a lot of dog walkers there, so beware of the pooch (and owner) when you take some of the corners.

From your direction, you can access the Firs from Sandy Lane/Golf Lane (The local millionaires row) via the bridle way across the golf course http://goo.gl/maps/xXP9r 
You can also get into the Firs from Lodge Way, Lodge Farm industrial estate. The entrance is immediately to the right of the Norbert Dentressangle depot. http://goo.gl/maps/aLInY
Hope this helps


----------



## Mojonaut (19 Jun 2013)

Thanks guys I'll check it out.

Are ther any other local places worth checking out?


----------

